# couple of 5 week olds



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Still not dark enough on the extremities, but they are getting there. this line i started almost a year ago with pet shop type mice.










Cham Tans are my favorites at the moment. Still plenty of work to do with them, but isn't there always!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Very lovely.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely cham tan!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

how do you get them to hold still like that?

Lovely mice


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

You must tell me your secret.
Did you cross into show lines or just select the best from pet type mice?

Well done, they are well on their way to becoming exhibition mice!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I really like that cham tan!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I set my camera first, on a static object, so i get the zoom/focus right. then i just pop the mouse very quickly from its home onto the stage. for a few seconds they seem a little stunned as to where they are and thats your opportunity. but to be honest these mice are very docile and tend to jus sit there.

I outcrossed my chocolates to a black provided by another NMC member. I now have a chocolate buck i got from a show earlier in the year to outcross these to. Its very rare that i would have to use such poor starting stock and to be honest what we call poor in the UK, can be a lot better than stock in other countries.


----------

